# Cool Sculpting



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Anyone try it? Does it work or is it BS ?????


----------



## Talk2Me (Mar 22, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Anyone try it? Does it work or is it BS ?????


I did it a few years ago. It worked OK. Did what I was hoping it would do but I also workout all the time. Just had some stubburn fat in my love handles. It's not going to make you skinny though just a small reduction


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I have wondered this as well. I have recently lost a good bit of weight. While the rest of my body has firmed up pretty well, no matter what I do I have this pooch area right in the front. It's very annoying


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

personofinterest said:


> I have wondered this as well. I have recently lost a good bit of weight. While the rest of my body has firmed up pretty well, no matter what I do I have this pooch area right in the front. It's very annoying


Concerning that situation I have read that you would not be a good candidate. It does not tighten up loose skin. From what I gather it is more for a small belly and not a "pouch flap" for lack of better description.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Well darn! My friends at the river and my husband swear it is my imagination, but I can see it poking out over my belly button and it annoys the heck out of me lol. I am not body obsessed, but I worked really hard to lose this weight after being overweight for far too many years period of course, I am also over 50, so maybe my expectations are not completely realistic?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

personofinterest said:


> Well darn! My friends at the river and my husband swear it is my imagination, but I can see it poking out over my belly button and it annoys the heck out of me lol. I am not body obsessed, but I worked really hard to lose this weight after being overweight for far too many years period of course, I am also over 50, so maybe my expectations are not completely realistic?


But hey don't take my word for it, I'm no doctor!

My wife said she wanted to try (not that I think she needs it) so I was curious.
She has a consult Friday.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Talk2Me said:


> Mr.Married said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone try it? Does it work or is it BS ?????
> ...


Thanks for the info! 

Would you say it was worth it?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Keep us posted on her progress if you don't mind.

A soldier that worked for me had it done, but this was 10 years ago. It didn't work nearly as effectively as he had hoped. But he was also very large around the middle.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

I did it. several areas. Love it. I don't have weight to lose but some stubborn areas that I didn't like.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

katies said:


> I did it. several areas. Love it. I don't have weight to lose but some stubborn areas that I didn't like.


Here's a whiny 5 year old question: Does it hurt? And did you have to miss work to recover?


----------



## Talk2Me (Mar 22, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> Here's a whiny 5 year old question: Does it hurt? And did you have to miss work to recover?


No and No. I literally went to the appointment and left and went STRAIGHT TO THE GYM..... haha

There was a little redness in the area but not bad. I thought about doing it again in my lower ab area but not sure. I workout all the time so I'm fairly lean but def. have that stubborn fat that even when I'm in single digit body fat I still see it.


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> Here's a whiny 5 year old question: Does it hurt? And did you have to miss work to recover?


no to both questions.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I still have about 10 pounds or so to go. And then I want to work on this in other, diet and exercise focused ways for 6 more months just to make sure it's really that stubborn lol. If it still bugs me I may actually do this

Funny… I always thought that if I ever decided to have any type of plastic surgery, it would be a nose job. I dislike my nose a lot lol.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

farsidejunky said:


> Keep us posted on her progress if you don't mind.
> 
> A soldier that worked for me had it done, but this was 10 years ago. It didn't work nearly as effectively as he had hoped. But he was also very large around the middle.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah no worries I'll do that .... if she decides to do it that is. Keep in mind it takes a few months for the effect to show up. I'll let ya know a price if she goes through with it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

The suggestion was to do lower and upper abdomen. Apply the regular device to lower twice (30 min each) and to apply smaller device to upper twice (30 min each). After that she will return in August and do the same thing again.

Total cost when done $4500.

My wife said for the first 5 min of each treatment with the largest applicator it burned a little. Otherwise no issues.


----------



## stefanjames (Jul 15, 2019)

There was a little redness in the area but not bad. I thought about doing it again in my lower ab area but not sure. I workout all the time so I'm fairly lean but def. have that stubborn fat that even when I'm in single digit body fat I still see it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@stefanjames Where do you live? Is there a bodybuilder's club or forum near to where you live? They could give you tips and advice? Maybe you could share your knowledge with them?


----------



## divorcechata (Sep 4, 2019)

So l tried it. At the time it was newer. l used it on muffin top on back side. Also on bottom of behind. It left loose skin. So unless you are?under fifty, l wouldn't considered it. However they came out with a different hand piece which doesn't leave folds of skin. It helps if you need motivation to loose weight.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Mr.Married said:


> The suggestion was to do lower and upper abdomen. Apply the regular device to lower twice (30 min each) and to apply smaller device to upper twice (30 min each). After that she will return in August and do the same thing again.
> 
> Total cost when done $4500.
> 
> My wife said for the first 5 min of each treatment with the largest applicator it burned a little. Otherwise no issues.


Geez, what do guys do for a living? I need to get on this bandwagon.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

My wife is running behind on second appointment ..... but anyways yes there is a difference. It's not a big difference but yes. She still has the second one to do this week so more to come.

However it did take this much time for her to say she finally had all the feeling back in her stomach (no more tingling)


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Now that some time has passed:

She has regained all feeling in her stomach and everything Is back to normal.

End Result:NOT WORTH THE MONEY

what little effect she did have is now gone


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Thank you for the update. I know I'm always looking for ways to trim up a bit. Too costly and doesn't work.


----------

